# Driving to Cancún



## elsonador (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello all,

In July I will be driving from the US border to Cancún. I would like some feedback from
Anyone with experience in making this drive, suggested routes, things to see on the way, places to avoid? Also how is the border crossing at Reynosa or Matamoros? I have temporally imported my vehicle before so I am not concerned about that as much as the route/safety/travel time etc...My fiancée (a Mexican from Cd Juarez) is taking issue with the idea and wishes to instead store our vehicle in the states or ship it or sell it...all of which I am strongly against...

Anyways any advice or stories on this route would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance,
El Soñador


----------



## EagleRay (Jan 8, 2013)

Have not used this myself but am impressed with the detail. Will only get you as far as Merida but the rest should be a breeze with the second link posted.

Brownsville to Merida

Point to Point Route Planner & Mileage Calculator

Hope this helps!


----------



## elsonador (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the links! It is nice to read someones experience while driving down to the YP.
I will be driving down/importing my 2012 Jeep Wrangler....I have imported it before but have not driven through the eastern part of Mexico.

I like the bloggers 5 rules, two of which are a given...drive on cuotas and only during the daytime 

thanks for the links again.


----------



## EagleRay (Jan 8, 2013)

De nada and have a great trip!


----------

